# Cina: Supporto armi? Falsità USA. Vertice Cina-USA a Roma.



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

Botta e risposta tra USA e Cina dopo l'accusa di ieri del Financial Times sulla richiesta di supporto militare della Russia alla Cina.

Il governo cinese dichiara che si tratta di falsità e disinformazione americana.

Nel frattempo oggi ripartono i negoziati, sui quali entrambe le parti aprono spiragli e parlono di progressi.
Ci sarà videoconferenza tra delegazioni russe e ucraine.

E a Roma, vertice Cina-USA.


----------



## Milo (14 Marzo 2022)

Perché a Roma?


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Perché a Roma?


la benza costa troppo , si trovano a metà strada.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

Il supporto anche militare della Cina alla Russia è il segreto di Pulcinella. Lo sanno tutti.
Però scoperchiarlo pubblicamente proprio ieri sera, prima dei vertici importanti, è il solito modo avventato di far salire l'escalation.

Come se non ci pensassero già gli altri...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Botta e risposta tra USA e Cina dopo l'accusa di ieri del Financial Times sulla richiesta di supporto militare della Russia alla Cina.
> 
> Il governo cinese dichiara che si tratta di falsità e disinformazione americana.
> 
> ...



continuo a pensare che la Cina non farà assolutamente nulla, soprattutto non invierà aiuti militari. Troppo da perdere e troppo poco da guadagnare. Non esistono ragioni, e non saranno certo un pò di forniture sottocosto a bilanciare il triliardo di euro di commercio che hanno con l'Occidente a far girare la bilancia. La Russia ha già perso la guerra, non importa se arriverà a Kjev o meno. Schierarsi con chi perde non è certo una mossa intelligente


----------



## Devil man (14 Marzo 2022)

Mai una volta che la Cina ammettesse i suoi errori.. mai! non sbagliano mai! con questi paesi non si può dialogare.. hanno sempre ragione loro.. 

Il Virus non è Cinese, Noi non inquiniamo, Noi non abbiamo avuto morti covid solo 200 e Noi non inviamo armi alla russia.... ma questi cinesi si credono dio in terra ?


----------



## mabadi (14 Marzo 2022)

Non vorrei che la Cina alla fine stia tirando un brutto scherzo alla Russia, per proprio tornaconto.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

ALLE 10 E 30 DI QUESTA MATTINA È COMINCIATO IL QUARTO ROUND DI NEGOZIAZIONI VIA VIDEOCONFERENZA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

*Le condizioni dell'Ucraina alla Russia, nel nuovo negoziato:
"Pace, cessate il fuoco immediato, ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, e solo allora potremo parlare dei nostri rapporti di vicinato e delle nostre differenze politiche."*


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il supporto anche militare della Cina alla Russia è il segreto di Pulcinella. Lo sanno tutti.
> Però scoperchiarlo pubblicamente proprio ieri sera, prima dei vertici importanti, è il solito modo avventato di far salire l'escalation.
> 
> Come se non ci pensassero già gli altri...


Mi raccomando sleepy joe, cominciamo a stuzzicare anche la Cina eh. Così la guerra mondiale non ce la toglie nessuno.
Ma davvero sembra di stare in un film comico tipo hot shots: in Ucraina c’è un comico al comando, gli Stati Uniti sono governati da un vecchio in demenza senile lampante, in Russia c’è un pazzo…
Ma che dobbiamo fare ?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2022)

Il consigliere presidenziale ucraino Mykhailo Podoliak riporta le richieste su twitter. '' Negoziati. 4° giro. Sulla pace, cessate il fuoco, ritiro immediato delle truppe e garanzie di sicurezza. Discussione difficile.''


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che la Cina alla fine stia tirando un brutto scherzo alla Russia, per proprio tornaconto.


Credo si limiterà a comprare un botto di gas e petrolio...I cinesi sono furbi, fanno solo quello che gli conviene economicamente


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2022)

boh siamo alle solite


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Le condizioni dell'Ucraina alla Russia, nel nuovo negoziato:
> "Pace, cessate il fuoco immediato, ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, e solo allora potremo parlare dei nostri rapporti di vicinato e delle nostre differenze politiche."*


Questo non ha capito nulla.
Non ce la fa…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Le condizioni dell'Ucraina alla Russia, nel nuovo negoziato:
> "Pace, cessate il fuoco immediato, ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, e solo allora potremo parlare dei nostri rapporti di vicinato e delle nostre differenze politiche."*



.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Il consigliere presidenziale ucraino Mykhailo Podoliak riporta le richieste su twitter. '' Negoziati. 4° giro. Sulla pace, cessate il fuoco, ritiro immediato delle truppe e garanzie di sicurezza. Discussione difficile.''


Ma secondo l’attore, così coda dovrebbe ottenere?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma secondo l’attore, così coda dovrebbe ottenere?


boh, Putin è in una situazione di vantaggio perchè dovrebbe cedere proprio ora? per le manifestazioni a Firenze?
qualcosa gliela dovrà concedere, anzi più di qualcosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

*Staff di Zelensky: "Ci sono progressi. Invece di darci un ultimatum o linee rosse o chiedere all'Ucraina di arrendersi, ora sembrano avviare negoziati costruttivi"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Staff di Zelensky: "Ci sono progressi. Invece di darci un ultimatum o linee rosse o chiedere all'Ucraina di arrendersi, ora sembrano avviare negoziati costruttivi"*



Mah, prima dicono che c'è pessimismo, poi ottimismo.

Inaffidabilità totale da entrambe le fonti, sia russe, sia ucraine.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Staff di Zelensky: "Ci sono progressi. Invece di darci un ultimatum o linee rosse o chiedere all'Ucraina di arrendersi, ora sembrano avviare negoziati costruttivi"*



Filtra ottimismo


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> boh, Putin è in una situazione di vantaggio perchè dovrebbe cedere proprio ora? per le manifestazioni a Firenze?
> qualcosa gliela dovrà concedere, anzi più di qualcosa


Putin non può andare oltre, sta cadendo a pezzi, non regge più . Prima arriva ad un accordo (favorevole per lui) meglio è


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, prima dicono che c'è pessimismo, poi ottimismo.
> 
> Inaffidabilità totale da entrambe le fonti, sia russe, sia ucraine.


Sono tutti drogati e nazisti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Le condizioni dell'Ucraina alla Russia, nel nuovo negoziato:
> "Pace, cessate il fuoco immediato, ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, e solo allora potremo parlare dei nostri rapporti di vicinato e delle nostre differenze politiche."*



Ora che si avvicinano al bunker del comico si inizia stranamente a trattare.
Fatto sta che l'Ucraina non ha capito proprio niente,cessate il fuoco immediato ? Come no,così come la NATO che ora minaccia la Cina in caso di passaggio di armi alla russia.

Siamo sempre alle solite,quando è la NATO a girare armi su armi va bene.
Ma guai se a farlo sono gli altri


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*ministero degli Esteri cinese ribadisce:*

*"Solo disinformazione americana sulle armi e supporto per la Russia"*


----------



## Milo (14 Marzo 2022)

Io spero trovino un accordo, ma pazzo com'è putin, tornare indietro ora significherebbe "perdere", dopo la mazzata economica che ha subito poi...

bho vediamo...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Le condizioni dell'Ucraina alla Russia, nel nuovo negoziato:
> "Pace, cessate il fuoco immediato, ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, e solo allora potremo parlare dei nostri rapporti di vicinato e delle nostre differenze politiche."*



spero di sbagliarmi, ma non so se si arriverà a un negoziato a dir la verità. O verranno fatte ampie concessioni alla Russia, in modo che Putin possa tornare in patria da vincitore, o non se ne farà nulla. Ma come fa l'Ucraina in questo momento concedere territori e probabilmente rinunciare ai danni di riparazioni dopo una aggressione del genere. Faccio fatica a intravedere una via di uscita. 

Ricordiamoci che nella popolazione Russa rimane questo orgoglio di potenza che ha sconfitto i nazisti, che è nel giusto, che è umiliata costantemente dall'Occidente. Le vittorie di guerra sono state sempre importanti a mantenere e far rimbalzare il consenso interno della popolazione, basta guardarsi i dati di Putin dopo la guerra in Cecenia e Georgia. O basta pensare alla sconfitta dell'Impero Russo contro il Giappone, che portò a breve alla caduta degli zar. O alla sconfitta dell' URSS in Afghanistan che portò in meno di due anni alla dissoluzione. Ci sono molte analogie con l'Ucraina. Putin non può tornare in Patria da sconfitto, cadrebbe. Inoltre bisogna cercare di capire le motivazioni di questa guerra. E' abbastanza assodato che non vi siano motivazioni economiche. La scusante è la de-nazificazione dell' Ucraina. Un pretesto magari con un maggiore senso è l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella sfera occidentale/NATO. Ma probabilmente la vera motivazione è quella di un uomo solo al comando che vuole rimanere nella storia della Russia come l'ultimo Zar, l'uomo che ha unito i popoli russi e ridato orgoglio al suo popolo. Io penso sia veramente così. E a questo punto è veramente difficile pensare che ci possa essere un negoziato. Putin ha fatto all-in e non si fermerà. Sa bene che ogni ritirata sarebbe disastrosa. Sarebbe la sua fine e probabilmente la sua morte, almeno politica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> boh, Putin è in una situazione di vantaggio perchè dovrebbe cedere proprio ora? per le manifestazioni a Firenze?
> qualcosa gliela dovrà concedere, anzi più di qualcosa


Situazione di vantaggio? Ma dove?


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Marzo 2022)

chi è il direttore generale della NATO? tale Jens Stoltenberg , che ha diretto la GAVI, non so voi, ma io qualche puntino inizierei a unirlo, tra un "novax brutto e cattivo e un russo brutto e cattivo"


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> boh, Putin è in una situazione di vantaggio perchè dovrebbe cedere proprio ora? per le manifestazioni a Firenze?
> qualcosa gliela dovrà concedere, anzi più di qualcosa


Quando Odessa sarà assediata allora si potrà parlare di situazione di vantaggio. Per adesso siamo in fase di stallo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

*Ucraina: "Tutti rimangono nelle loro specifiche posizioni. La comunicazione continua ad essere difficile. La ragione del disaccordo è che ci sono sistemi politici troppo diversi. Le trattative andranno comunque avanti".*


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Tutti rimangono nelle loro specifiche posizioni. La comunicazione continua ad essere difficile. La ragione del disaccordo è che ci sono sistemi politici troppo diversi. Le trattative andranno comunque avanti".*


Come previsto, il nulla


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2022)

*Leader ceceno Kadyrov nascosto in un seminterrato vicino a Kiev*

ahahaah il codardo, dio quanto godo se fanno secco questo


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*ONU: già fuori dall'Ucraina 2.8 milioni*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

*Elon Musk sfida Putin ad un combattimento di arti marziali.

"Accetta la mia sfida. In palio l'Ucraina."*


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*procura di Roma apre indagine contro ignoti per aumento indiscriminato prezzi*


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*portavoce Cremlino non risponde ai giornalisti su una data di fine operazione in Ucraina*


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministero degli Esteri cinese ribadisce:
> 
> "Solo disinformazione americana sulle armi e supporto per la Russia"*


Grande joe bidet!
Ma la pillola l’ha presa?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Elon Musk sfida Putin ad un combattimento di arti marziali.
> 
> "Accetta la mia sfida. In palio l'Ucraina."*


meglio Ibra che si allena da tempo


----------



## Shmuk (14 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Leader ceceno Kadyrov nascosto in un seminterrato vicino a Kiev*
> 
> ahahaah il codardo, dio quanto godo se fanno secco questo



Beh dai, ha avuto fegato ad andare in Ucraina, poteva starsene in panciolle come Putin.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Elon Musk sfida Putin ad un combattimento di arti marziali.
> 
> "Accetta la mia sfida. In palio l'Ucraina."*


Ahahahahah il trash è servito.
Potrebbero anche fare il grande fratello no?


----------



## Shmuk (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> meglio Ibra che si allena da tempo



Meglio Steven Seagal, che Putin lo conosce bene. Da quando Musk è anche cintura nera? lol


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*Portavoce Cremlino:

"La Russia è pronta a prendere il controllo delle più grandi città in Ucraina"*


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora che si avvicinano al bunker del comico si inizia stranamente a trattare.
> Fatto sta che l'Ucraina non ha capito proprio niente,cessate il fuoco immediato ? Come no,così come la NATO che ora minaccia la Cina in caso di passaggio di armi alla russia.
> 
> Siamo sempre alle solite,quando è la NATO a girare armi su armi va bene.
> Ma guai se a farlo sono gli altri



Si sa che la Nato( americani) sono i buoni, anche quando fanno vittime civili innocenti in quantità industriale. In quel caso sono morti accidentali...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *procura di Roma apre indagine contro ignoti per aumento indiscriminato prezzi*



Intanto qui da stamattina è iniziato lo sciopero dei tir,nonostante il "governo dei migliori" ieri abbia tentato in tutti i modi di fermarli,parlando di pesanti sanzioni.

Non credo abbiano bloccato le strade,li ho visti passare vicino casa,erano tantissimi,hanno solo creato qualche ingorgo e casino,dal momento che strombazzavano a più non posso 
Vediamo quanto dura e soprattutto se qualcuno inizia ad abbassare i prezzi ormai fuoricontrollo


----------



## Shmuk (14 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> spero di sbagliarmi, ma non so se si arriverà a un negoziato a dir la verità. O verranno fatte ampie concessioni alla Russia, in modo che Putin possa tornare in patria da vincitore, o non se ne farà nulla. Ma come fa l'Ucraina in questo momento concedere territori e probabilmente rinunciare ai danni di riparazioni dopo una aggressione del genere. Faccio fatica a intravedere una via di uscita.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che nella popolazione Russa rimane questo orgoglio di potenza che ha sconfitto i nazisti, che è nel giusto, che è umiliata costantemente dall'Occidente. Le vittorie di guerra sono state sempre importanti a mantenere e far rimbalzare il consenso interno della popolazione, basta guardarsi i dati di Putin dopo la guerra in Cecenia e Georgia. O basta pensare alla sconfitta dell'Impero Russo contro il Giappone, che portò a breve alla caduta degli zar. O alla sconfitta dell' URSS in Afghanistan che portò in meno di due anni alla dissoluzione. Ci sono molte analogie con l'Ucraina. Putin non può tornare in Patria da sconfitto, cadrebbe. Inoltre bisogna cercare di capire le motivazioni di questa guerra. E' abbastanza assodato che non vi siano motivazioni economiche. La scusante è la de-nazificazione dell' Ucraina. Un pretesto magari con un maggiore senso è l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella sfera occidentale/NATO. Ma probabilmente la vera motivazione è quella di un uomo solo al comando che vuole rimanere nella storia della Russia come l'ultimo Zar, l'uomo che ha unito i popoli russi e ridato orgoglio al suo popolo. Io penso sia veramente così. E a questo punto è veramente difficile pensare che ci possa essere un negoziato. Putin ha fatto all-in e non si fermerà. Sa bene che ogni ritirata sarebbe disastrosa. Sarebbe la sua fine e probabilmente la sua morte, almeno politica.



Alle tue ottime considerazioni, aggiungerei che ormai ha "investito" e ha esposto troppo la Russia, e che troppo sangue russo è stato sparso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *procura di Roma apre indagine contro ignoti per aumento indiscriminato prezzi*


Andrebbe approfondita la questione ma figurarsi se ci sia la volontà politica di prendere di petto per una volta questi delinquenti. Paga pantalone come al solito.


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*Cremlino:*

*"Useremo lo yuan cinese come riserva valutaria"*


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*di nuovo attivo il percorso di uscita umanitaria a Mariupol *


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *procura di Roma apre indagine contro ignoti per aumento indiscriminato prezzi*



Contro ignoti. Cioè, in itaglia non si sa chi stabilisce i prezzi.

Come con il Covid, prova a dire quale è la nazione che, qualsiasi cosa succeda, va prima di tutti alla farneticazione.

Che nazione di fessi matricolati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora che si avvicinano al bunker del comico si inizia stranamente a trattare.
> Fatto sta che l'Ucraina non ha capito proprio niente,cessate il fuoco immediato ? Come no,così come la NATO che ora minaccia la Cina in caso di passaggio di armi alla russia.
> 
> Siamo sempre alle solite,quando è la NATO a girare armi su armi va bene.
> Ma guai se a farlo sono gli altri


La NATO "gira" armi all'aggredito per difendersi, alla Cina vengono chieste armi dall'aggressore per aggredire, la differenza è sostanziale e abbastanza evidente, non siamo per niente alle solite, almeno non in questo caso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La NATO "gira" armi all'aggredito per difendersi, alla Cina vengono chieste armi dall'aggressore per aggredire, la differenza è sostanziale e abbastanza evidente, non siamo per niente alle solite, almeno non in questo caso.



Mi spiace ma aggreddito o aggressore non cambia niente.
Non è una paese NATO,spiace ma non bisognava fornire neanche armi.

Forse a quest'ora sarebbe finita già da un pezzo e senza inutili spargimenti di sangue di civili e non.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma aggreddito o aggressore non cambia niente.
> Non è una paese NATO,spiace ma non bisognava fornire neanche armi.
> 
> Forse a quest'ora sarebbe finita già da un pezzo e senza inutili spargimenti di sangue di civili e non.



Hanno semplicemente capito che dovevano fargliela sudar,e così da pensarci tre volte per altri obbiettivi. Perché ne ha, è abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La NATO "gira" armi all'aggredito per difendersi, alla Cina vengono chieste armi dall'aggressore per aggredire, la differenza è sostanziale e abbastanza evidente, non siamo per niente alle solite, almeno non in questo caso.


sia la Russia sia la Cina hanno detto ufficialmente non è vero, quindi ci basiamo sulle fonti avverse...


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Le condizioni dell'Ucraina alla Russia, nel nuovo negoziato:
> "Pace, cessate il fuoco immediato, ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, e solo allora potremo parlare dei nostri rapporti di vicinato e delle nostre differenze politiche."*


Tradotto =si continuerà finché non avrete conquistato Kiev o fin quando non interverrà la nato


----------



## Shmuk (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sia la Russia sia la Cina hanno detto ufficialmente non è vero, quindi ci basiamo sulle fonti avverse...




Le stesse fonti avverse che predicevano un'invasione, mentre quell'altra parte le definiva "isterie", ehe.


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Mi spiace ma aggreddito o aggressore non cambia niente.*
> Non è una paese NATO,spiace ma non bisognava fornire neanche armi.
> 
> Forse a quest'ora sarebbe finita già da un pezzo e senza inutili spargimenti di sangue di civili e non.


Invece cambia eccome, anche per strada se vedi un bullo che mena un ragazzino puoi girarti dall'altra parte e andare, sicuramente il ragazzino le buscherebbe più in fretta ma stai pur tranquillo che se nessuno interviene il bullo si sentirà in potere di farlo ancora e ancora e ancora... fino a che il prossimo non sarai tu, sperando che gli altri non si voltino dall'altra parte. Però va bè discorsi triti e ritriti in questi giorni sul forum, ognuno la pensi poi come vuole.


----------



## vota DC (14 Marzo 2022)

Ma non è più probabile che sia la Russia ad inviare armi e soldati alla Cina? La Cina ha provato diverse volte ad invadere i paesi vicini tra cui Vietnam e Birmania e le ha sempre prese.


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

*Gentiloni:*

*L'impatto economico della guerra in Ucraina sull'Ue non sarà insignificante, sarà serio, a causa dell'impennata dei prezzi delle materie prime, delle conseguenze dell'inflazione e anche per i costi fiscali che gli Stati membri affronteranno per la crisi energetica e la crisi dei rifugiati*


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gentiloni:
> 
> L'impatto economico della guerra in Ucraina sull'Ue non sarà insignificante, sarà serio, a causa dell'impennata dei prezzi delle materie prime, delle conseguenze dell'inflazione e anche per i costi fiscali che gli Stati membri affronteranno per la crisi energetica e la crisi dei rifugiati*


Si parla tanto di rimuovere le accise, chissà che suppostone stanno escogitando


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2022)

nel frattempo:
*secondo il Financial Times gli USA avrebbero comunicato agli alleati di un apertura della Cina a fornire supporto militare ai Russi.

Energoatom, azienda che gestisce le 4 centrali nucleari, riferisce che i Russi hanno fatto saltare in aria alcune delle loro munizioni sul sito della già sequestrata centrale nucleare di Zaporizhia.*


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nel frattempo:
> *secondo il Financial Times gli USA avrebbero comunicato agli alleati di un apertura della Cina a fornire supporto militare ai Russi.
> 
> Energoatom, azienda che gestisce le 4 centrali nucleari, riferisce che i Russi hanno fatto saltare in aria alcune delle loro munizioni sul sito della già sequestrata centrale nucleare di Zaporizhia.*


Alla grande.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nel frattempo:
> secondo il Financial Times gli USA avrebbero comunicato agli alleati di un apertura della Cina a fornire supporto militare ai Russi.
> 
> Energoatom, azienda che gestisce le 4 centrali nucleari, riferisce che *i Russi hanno fatto saltare in aria alcune delle loro munizioni sul sito della già sequestrata centrale nucleare di Zaporizhia.*



Why ?


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nel frattempo:
> *secondo il Financial Times gli USA avrebbero comunicato agli alleati di un apertura della Cina a fornire supporto militare ai Russi.
> 
> Energoatom, azienda che gestisce le 4 centrali nucleari, riferisce che i Russi hanno fatto saltare in aria alcune delle loro munizioni sul sito della già sequestrata centrale nucleare di Zaporizhia.*


AHAHAHAHAHA, ho capito, me ne sbatto di GP, covid di e tutto il resto, tanto al 2023 non ci si arriva vivi.


----------



## mabadi (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Why ?


Hanno messo su un partita a calcio 11 vs 11, non avevano la palla ed hanno usato delle granate come palloni. Per i pali hanno messo dei bazuca. A volte può succedere l'incidente.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Botta e risposta tra USA e Cina dopo l'accusa di ieri del Financial Times sulla richiesta di supporto militare della Russia alla Cina.
> 
> Il governo cinese dichiara che si tratta di falsità e disinformazione americana.
> 
> ...


Finora dagli USA non ne hanno sbagliata mezza.

Speriamo sia la volta giusta che hanno preso un granchio;

Altrimenti se la coppietta orientale ha deciso di fare la guerra, possiamo pure essere pacifisti ma tocca difendersi.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gentiloni:
> 
> L'impatto economico della guerra in Ucraina sull'Ue non sarà insignificante, sarà serio, a causa dell'impennata dei prezzi delle materie prime, delle conseguenze dell'inflazione e anche per i costi fiscali che gli Stati membri affronteranno per la crisi energetica e la crisi dei rifugiati*


Le guerra economica c'è da un anno.

Davano la colpa al covid, seee.. sto ca....


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nel frattempo:
> *secondo il Financial Times gli USA avrebbero comunicato agli alleati di un apertura della Cina a fornire supporto militare ai Russi.
> 
> Energoatom, azienda che gestisce le 4 centrali nucleari, riferisce che i Russi hanno fatto saltare in aria alcune delle loro munizioni sul sito della già sequestrata centrale nucleare di Zaporizhia.*


Finita dai.. adesso ci sarà Skynet che prenderà il controllo dei sistemi balisistici


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nel frattempo:
> *secondo il Financial Times gli USA avrebbero comunicato agli alleati di un apertura della Cina a fornire supporto militare ai Russi.*


Se è vero ww3 inevitabile


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (14 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, ho paura della situazione sociale che si può scatenare a breve, oggi il mio tecnico/frigorista russo è dovuto fuggire da un bar minacciato con delle bottiglie di vetro, non oso immaginare cosa può succedere ai cinesi, che sono infinitamente di più (e con locali e negozi..) .


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se è vero ww3 inevitabile


Mah vedremo.

L' unica cha ha potenziali ambizioni di espansione è la Russia.

Cina, Europa e Usa combatterebbero per cosa esattamente?
Parlo proprio nella pratica.

Con quali obbiettivi esattamente?

L' escalation comunque è indubbia, continua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

*Il mostro Kadyrov dribbla Maradona in un vecchio match amichevole per l'inaugurazione di uno stadio.*


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Comunque, ho paura della situazione sociale che si può scatenare a breve, oggi il mio tecnico/frigorista russo è dovuto fuggire da un bar minacciato con delle bottiglie di vetro, non oso immaginare cosa può succedere ai cinesi, che sono infinitamente di più (e con locali e negozi..) .


Non siamo più un popolo di analfabeti e ignoranti.

Ci sarà sempre qualche idiota, ma la maggior parte della gente non è "scema".

Almeno, il 99% delle persone di mia conoscenza, ma penso valga per tutti, non arriverebbe a nulla di quello che dici tu.
Per fortuna.

Poi certo, esiste l' "effetto stadio", dove presi singolarmente la maggior parte son persone normali, ma presi insieme diventano pazzi scatenati.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah vedremo.
> 
> L' unica cha ha potenziali ambizioni di espansione è la Russia.
> 
> ...


Visto che i cinesi sapevano dell'invasione possiamo presumere che ci siano stati pre accordi di "spartizione" delle risorse dell'Ukraina se le cose fossero andate bene, e un qualche mutuo soccorso se ci fossero state gravi difficoltà come effettivamente sta succedendo.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (14 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non siamo più un popolo di analfabeti e ignoranti.
> 
> Ci sarà sempre qualche idiota, ma la maggior parte della gente non è "scema".
> 
> ...



Ne bastano pochi, e basta del malcontento per far saltare il cervello anche ai più innocui, non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco. Sono stato servizio essenziale in pandemia, ho visto di tutto e di più in quel periodo, da qualsiasi ceto sociale.


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Comunque, ho paura della situazione sociale che si può scatenare a breve, oggi il mio tecnico/frigorista russo è dovuto fuggire da un bar minacciato con delle bottiglie di vetro, non oso immaginare cosa può succedere ai cinesi, che sono infinitamente di più (e con locali e negozi..) .


Poveraccio, che centra lui?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (14 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Poveraccio, che centra lui?



Semplicemente è russo, e non nasconde di esserlo, mi sa che da domani se glielo chiedono dice che è lituano  . Ironia della sorte, è emigrato vent'anni fa perchè gli faceva schifo vivere là, troppa corruzione (ed è venuto qua in Italia..)


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Comunque, ho paura della situazione sociale che si può scatenare a breve, oggi il mio tecnico/frigorista russo è dovuto fuggire da un bar minacciato con delle bottiglie di vetro, non oso immaginare cosa può succedere ai cinesi, che sono infinitamente di più (e con locali e negozi..) .


Mah, sarà stato un caso isolato. L'italiano medio se ne frega della situazione, anzi dà la colpa agli ukraini per gli aumenti della benzina "Perchè non si sono subito arresi, i prezzi non sarebbero scoppiati cosi, mannaggia a loro", frasi sentite spesso


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il mostro Kadyrov dribbla Maradona in un vecchio match amichevole per l'inaugurazione di uno stadio.*


Speriamo si rincontrino a breve


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il mostro Kadyrov dribbla Maradona in un vecchio match amichevole per l'inaugurazione di uno stadio.*


Probabilmente erano amici…


----------



## ignaxio (14 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mah, sarà stato un caso isolato. L'italiano medio se ne frega della situazione, anzi dà la colpa agli ukraini per gli aumenti della benzina "Perchè non si sono subito arresi, i prezzi non sarebbero scoppiati cosi, mannaggia a loro", frasi sentite spesso


Conosco decine e più tra ucraini e russi e non ce n’è uno discriminato o uno che non condanni l’azione di Putin.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Ne bastano pochi, e basta del malcontento per far saltare il cervello anche ai più innocui, non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco. Sono stato servizio essenziale in pandemia, ho visto di tutto e di più in quel periodo, da qualsiasi ceto sociale.


Non ne dubito, ma minoranze, no?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Poveraccio, che centra lui?


Questo è il bel clima che stiamo creando in Occidente…


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mah, sarà stato un caso isolato. L'italiano medio se ne frega della situazione, anzi dà la colpa agli ukraini per gli aumenti della benzina "Perchè non si sono subito arresi, i prezzi non sarebbero scoppiati cosi, mannaggia a loro", frasi sentite spesso


Non sai quanti russi in italia vengono offesi sui social e anche dal vivo. Si sta creando un clima bruttissimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Marzo 2022)

Cina: risposte Usa su laboratori in Ucraina “contraddittorie”​


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sai quanti russi in italia vengono offesi sui social e anche dal vivo. Si sta creando un clima bruttissimo


Ma l'italiano offende tutti, offende chiunque dai. A parole siamo il popolo più combattivo del mondo. Poi la cosa finisce lì, tranne casi isolatissimi.


----------



## Simo98 (14 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sai quanti russi in italia vengono offesi sui social e anche dal vivo. Si sta creando un clima bruttissimo



Non rappresentano la realtà 
Se provi a dire qualcosa sui social contro gli LBTQHBIUP vieni invaso da insulti e odio, ma la popolazione in realtà è di idea opposta. E questo è solo un esempio 
L'opinione comune mi sembra essere del tipo "Ma che fanno gli ucraini? Perché non si arrendono, cosa pensano, di vincere la Russia? E intanto le conseguenze le subiamo noi!"


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cina: risposte Usa su laboratori in Ucraina “contraddittorie”​


Joe bidet sta facendo un figurone


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'opinione comune mi sembra essere del tipo "Ma che fanno gli ucraini? Perché non si arrendono, cosa pensano, di vincere la Russia? E intanto le conseguenze le subiamo noi!"


Stessa mia esperienza. Ma nessuno si sognerebbe mai di andare da un ukraino o un russo e insultarlo dal vivo.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma l'italiano offende tutti, offende chiunque dai. A parole siamo il popolo più combattivo del mondo. Poi la cosa finisce lì, tranne casi isolatissimi.


Come i Rambo qui? 
Non è solo una cosa italiana. Ora comincia a spargersi l’odio..vedi Meta che permette di offendere i russi senza problemi. Si sta generando un clima di odio profondo verso i russi. Io dico di stare attenti…


----------



## Simo98 (14 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come i Rambo qui?
> Non è solo una cosa italiana. Ora comincia a spargersi l’odio..vedi Meta che permette di offendere i russi senza problemi. *Si sta generando un clima di odio profondo verso i russi.* Io dico di stare attenti…


Si diceva la stessa cosa sui cinesi
Fra qualche mese nel dibattito si tornerà a parlare solo di sessismo e razzismo, non ti preoccupare


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (14 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ne dubito, ma minoranze, no?



Beh, certo, però in percentuali preoccupanti e per motivi futili.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non rappresentano la realtà
> Se provi a dire qualcosa sui social contro gli LBTQHBIUP vieni invaso da insulti e odio, ma la popolazione in realtà è di idea opposta. E questo è solo un esempio
> L'opinione comune mi sembra essere del tipo "Ma che fanno gli ucraini? Perché non si arrendono, cosa pensano, di vincere la Russia? E intanto le conseguenze le subiamo noi!"


Anche. Ma non è solo così


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Si diceva la stessa cosa sui cinesi
> Fra qualche mese nel dibattito si tornerà a parlare solo di sessismo e razzismo, non ti preoccupare


Lo spero.
Anche perché i russi non hanno colpe.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cina: risposte Usa su laboratori in Ucraina “contraddittorie”​


Quale era il problema di questa storia?

Non ho colpevomente approfondito, era un argomento che non mi incuriosiva molto, ammetto la mia mancanza.

Nella mia ignoranza ho sempre pensato che perfino in Burkina Faso studino diavolerie chimiche che è meglio non sapere.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non rappresentano la realtà
> Se provi a dire qualcosa sui social contro gli LBTQHBIUP vieni invaso da insulti e odio, ma la popolazione in realtà è di idea opposta. E questo è solo un esempio
> L'opinione comune mi sembra essere del tipo "Ma che fanno gli ucraini? Perché non si arrendono, cosa pensano, di vincere la Russia? E intanto le conseguenze le subiamo noi!"


Capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Ma è perché alla gente a cui non importano lo sciocchezze o ha di meglio da fare, non si mette a sbraitare sui social.

Al 99% delle persone importa un fico secco dei diritti dei fluidi, se guardi sui social sembrano nelle top 5 delle cose importanti della vita.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

*Taiwan denuncia l'incursione di caccia cinesi*​Taiwan ha denunciato l'incursione di 13 caccia militari cinesi


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Taiwan denuncia l'incursione di caccia cinesi*​Taiwan ha denunciato l'incursione di 13 caccia militari cinesi


Provocazione o segnale immediato post incontro di oggi a Roma

Mah...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cina: risposte Usa su laboratori in Ucraina “contraddittorie”​



Chi dovrebbe togliere i dubbi?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Taiwan denuncia l'incursione di caccia cinesi*​Taiwan ha denunciato l'incursione di 13 caccia militari cinesi


sarò suggestionato ma ogni volta che ci sono i negoziati ho l'impressione che l'escalation faccia uno step superiore


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sarò suggestionato ma ogni volta che ci sono i negoziati ho l'impressione che l'escalation faccia uno step superiore



Credo sia normale una escalation in corrispondenza dei negoziati. Ogni parte cerca di arrivarci in posizione di più forza.


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sarò suggestionato ma ogni volta che ci sono i negoziati ho l'impressione che l'escalation faccia uno step superiore


Sono anni che i caccia cinesi violano lo spazio aereo di Taiwan, una chiara provocazione in quanto la Cina vede Taiwan come suo territorio e non uno stato indipendente.


----------



## nik10jb (14 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Taiwan denuncia l'incursione di caccia cinesi*​Taiwan ha denunciato l'incursione di 13 caccia militari cinesi


Mi devo fare un pc nuovo. Forse è meglio che mi sbrigo a prenderlo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono anni che i caccia cinesi violano lo spazio aereo di Taiwan, una chiara provocazione in quanto la Cina vede Taiwan come suo territorio e non uno stato indipendente.


Si, ma proprio oggi?
Dai, è una provocazione


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma proprio oggi?
> Dai, è una provocazione


Sono anni che provocano, solo che i media non davano queste notizie, ora con la guerra in Ucraina la danno.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Che coraggio questa sulla Tv di Stato russa... le vedo bene in Siberia da domani


----------



## Swaitak (14 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Mi devo fare un pc nuovo. Forse è meglio che mi sbrigo a prenderlo


anche io, infatti sono bloccato


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono anni che provocano, solo che i media non davano queste notizie, ora con la guerra in Ucraina la danno.


Le davano le davano, certo non con questa enfasi.
Ma chiunque appena interessato lo sa.

Ad ogni modo, non è un caso che la più grossa invasione dello spazio aereo di Taiwan dell'ultimo mese, sia avvenuta proprio oggi.
È una dimostrazione dei mangia ratti, è evidente


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2022)

Intanto in Norvegia ci sono "esercitazioni programmate" della Nato con 30.000 soldati, 200 aerei e 50 navi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Si diceva la stessa cosa sui cinesi
> Fra qualche mese nel dibattito si tornerà a parlare solo di sessismo e razzismo, non ti preoccupare



Stai facendo paragoni che hanno poco senso. Nessun social si è permesso di limitare pubblicamente la censura contro i Cinesi dicendo "insultateli pure" che è quello che è successo ai Russi.
Una delle persone più influenti del pianeta ha fatto questo e nessuno ha mosso mezza obiezione.
Come fai anche solo a pensare di paragonare le due cose?


----------



## Simo98 (14 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stai facendo paragoni che hanno poco senso. Nessun social si è permesso di limitare pubblicamente la censura contro i Cinesi dicendo "insultateli pure" che è quello che è successo ai Russi.
> Una delle persone più influenti del pianeta ha fatto questo e nessuno ha mosso mezza obiezione.
> Come fai anche solo a pensare di paragonare le due cose?



Nell'atto pratico poco cambia, venivano insultati i cinesi come ora lo sono i russi. Tra qualche mese, quando la guerra non verrà più coperta dai media, credi a qualcuno verrà in mente di insultare i russi?

Comunque che nessuno abbia fatto obiezione è una falsità, la notizia è rimbalzata in tutti i media occidentali e il primo credo sia stato Reuters
Che poi abbia avuto poco clamore è un altro discorso, i russi evidentemente sono percepiti come i cattivi della storia e va bene tutto


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che coraggio questa sulla Tv di Stato russa... le vedo bene in Siberia da domani


Palle quadrate... Prego per lei che si limitino ad arrestarla


----------



## vota DC (14 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Nell'atto pratico poco cambia, venivano insultati i cinesi come ora lo sono i russi. Tra qualche mese, quando la guerra non verrà più coperta dai media, credi a qualcuno verrà in mente di insultare i russi?
> 
> Comunque che nessuno abbia fatto obiezione è una falsità, la notizia è rimbalzata in tutti i media occidentali e il primo credo sia stato Reuters
> Che poi abbia avuto poco clamore è un altro discorso, i russi evidentemente sono percepiti come i cattivi della storia e va bene tutto


Negli Usa i neri continuano ad aggredire sistematicamente i cinesi e i media continuano ad accusare il privilegio bianco come causa di questo odio.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA NAZIONALIZZA TUTTI GLI AEREI DI PROPRIETÀ DI COMPAGNIE STRANIERE CHE ATTUALMENTE SONO IN TERRITORIO RUSSO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA NAZIONALIZZA TUTTI GLI AEREI DI PROPRIETÀ DI COMPAGNIE STRANIERE CHE ATTUALMENTE SONO IN TERRITORIO RUSSO



Mossa poco sorprendente avendo letto diversi interviste d'esperti d'aeronautica.

Airbus e Boeing hanno smesso di vendere pezzi e inviare il loro support. Senza questo anche un aereo attivo velocemente arriva in una condizione nella quale non é piu sicuro / non sarebbe piu da usare secondo le norme attive.
Ecco, come fai allora a prolungare il traffico aereo? Usando aerei diversi per limitare l'usura dei tuoi.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando sleepy joe, cominciamo a stuzzicare anche la Cina eh. Così la guerra mondiale non ce la toglie nessuno.
> Ma davvero sembra di stare in un film comico tipo hot shots: in Ucraina c’è un comico al comando, gli Stati Uniti sono governati da un vecchio in demenza senile lampante, in Russia c’è un pazzo…
> Ma che dobbiamo fare ?


Candidiamo Hakai il distruttore


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

(notizia non ufficiale, da prendere con le pinze) LA CONTA DEI MORTI CIVILI DI MARIUPOL POTREBBE ESSERE MOLTO PIU' ALTA DELLE CIFRE UFFICIALE. L'UKRAINA DICHIARA 2500 MORTI, SECONDO UNA STIMA NON UFFICIALE I MORTI SAREBBERO VENTIMILA (5 per CENTO DELLA POPOLAZIONE DI MARIUPOL)


----------



## Milanoide (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora che si avvicinano al bunker del comico si inizia stranamente a trattare.
> Fatto sta che l'Ucraina non ha capito proprio niente,cessate il fuoco immediato ? Come no,così come la NATO che ora minaccia la Cina in caso di passaggio di armi alla russia.
> 
> Siamo sempre alle solite,quando è la NATO a girare armi su armi va bene.
> Ma guai se a farlo sono gli altri


Non è che non vada bene.
Gli si fa capire in stile USA che stai per fare una scelta di mercato.
Vuoi continuare a esportare in USA e ad avere le mie imprese tecnologiche che producono qui?
Vuoi spingere gli USA a reimpatriare tutte le produzioni chiave e tagliarti fuori dagli sviluppi futuri?


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> (notizia non ufficiale, da prendere con le pinze) LA CONTA DEI MORTI CIVILI DI MARIUPOL POTREBBE ESSERE MOLTO PIU' ALTA DELLE CIFRE UFFICIALE. L'UKRAINA DICHIARA 2500 MORTI, SECONDO UNA STIMA NON UFFICIALE I MORTI SAREBBERO VENTIMILA (5 per CENTO DELLA POPOLAZIONE DI MARIUPOL)


tutto materiale per l'AIA


----------



## Milanoide (15 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Andrebbe approfondita la questione ma figurarsi se ci sia la volontà politica di prendere di petto per una volta questi delinquenti. Paga pantalone come al solito.


I delinquenti sono anche tutti gli investitori privati che cavalcano l'onda e speculano in borsa.
Si sono letti consigli di investimenti anche qui dentro.
A meno di de-finanziarizzare tutto, salvo poi sentirsi dare della dittatura finanziaria...


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

KHERSON COMPLETAMENTE SOTTO IL CONTROLLO RUSSO


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> KHERSON COMPLETAMENTE SOTTO IL CONTROLLO RUSSO


stica..3 settimane..alla faccia della guerra lampo

si forse è meglio se usi il nucleare zio perchè con i metodi tradizionali fate ridere...


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stica..3 settimane..alla faccia della guerra lampo
> 
> si forse è meglio se usi il nucleare zio perchè con i metodi tradizionali fate ridere...


Prossimi step: Mykolaiv poi Odessa. Quando e se cadrà Odessa allora si potrà parlare di Russia in vantaggio


----------

